#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  What is this DoS or DDoS thing?

## MDilbara

Hey folks,

There is this hot topic in the InfoSec domain, where many people ask about Denial of Service attacks of DoS attacks. Here is a small write up which can give a basic idea on what a DoS is. 

What is a Denial of Service (DoS) attack? - EncryptAsia

Hope this is informative! If anyone need more clarifications, feel free to ask..

----------


## Beacon

> Hey folks,
> 
> There is this hot topic in the InfoSec domain, where many people ask about Denial of Service attacks of DoS attacks. Here is a small write up which can give a basic idea on what a DoS is. 
> 
> What is a Denial of Service (DoS) attack? - EncryptAsia
> 
> Hope this is informative! If anyone need more clarifications, feel free to ask..


Good post MDilbara,
had a very good experienced in mitigating layer4, Layer7 level DDoS for one of our Hivelocity Bare metal dedicated server. I still remember the days, its like almost 5 days we were under dark and burned huge sum for using DDoS mitigating services that only cover just few type of attacks not fully! When there is a flood instead of spending time with Sucuri,cloudflare mitigation simply choose a professional DDoS mitigation providers such as incapsula,Akamai and radware! They are not cheap but atleast all your sites will be online without losing the performance for sure  :Smile:  Have a look my recent experience here

----------


## MDilbara

> Good post MDilbara,
> had a very good experienced in mitigating layer4, Layer7 level DDoS for one of our Hivelocity Bare metal dedicated server. I still remember the days, its like almost 5 days we were under dark and burned huge sum for using DDoS mitigating services that only cover just few type of attacks not fully! When there is a flood instead of spending time with Sucuri,cloudflare mitigation simply choose a professional DDoS mitigation providers such as incapsula,Akamai and radware! They are not cheap but atleast all your sites will be online without losing the performance for sure  Have a look my recent experience here



Thanks for the compliment @Beacon  :Smile: 
You're correct, even I have seen many people struggle in mitigating and preventing DDoS. Thanks for your writeup of your experience.

----------

